# Freecell, Solitaire, etc



## HLRoss (Aug 21, 2007)

Vista Business Edition. Games are installed, show in Games folder, but do not run when clicked. I am referring to the built-in games in Vista. I CANNOT get on without FreeCell!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do they just not respond, or do they run for a bit then die?

c:/windows/system32/

They should be in here, if they aren't or they don't run from here, restore or re-install them.


----------



## HLRoss (Aug 21, 2007)

When I click on the icon, NOTHING at all happens. 
The files do NOT exist in System32.
Since I bought this computer with the operating system installed (new Lenovo laptop), I have no original disks.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have a Lenovo Recovery Disc or a Windows Recovery Disc?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/choose.mspx


Games are not part of Business edition, they probably expect you to get down to Business and not play.
There may be a work around/add on, I will try and find something for you.

*EDIT*

Try this: go to Start/Control panel/Programs and Features, and over on the left click on; Turn Windows features on or off and put a tick in the box next to games.


----------



## HLRoss (Aug 21, 2007)

I have clicked to install the games. Unfortunately, this does nothing.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

most computers that dont come with recovery media or vista disks have a built in recovery partition that you can access on boot. turn on the computer and watch all the screens, there will be one that says press some key for system recovery. from there you can reinstall vista (remember to backup your files, it will erase all of them.)


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Reinstalling Vista Business wont get you the games as they do not come pre activated in Business you need to find a way to activate them.
Google for Games in vista business and you will get a lot of hits


----------



## tranwell (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't like the format of the games supplied with Vista. I much preferred the XP version. I was able with the help of some posts on the Internet (cant remember where) to copy the necessary files onto a cheap USB portable memory from a computer running XP and copy them into my Vista machine. Bliss! Important to know that the cards file is essential.
The files are cards.dll freecell.exe mshearts.exe sol.exe spider.exe.


----------



## jfinn2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

You can just download and install some third party solitaire package that supports vista.


----------



## WesDoesTech (Aug 18, 2009)

It happened to me. I had also disabled a lot of services to, shall I say, speed up load times. I went back and started enabling a lot of them and ... the games worked again.

I was in a hurry and didn't note the ones I enabled, so I can't say which ones, but it's worth a try. I wasn't enabling security riskly ones:4-thatsba, like P2P or UPnP, but it was probably a user experience or something.:tongue:

Hope that helps.


----------

